# Thoughts on the Gracie Diet...



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 9, 2006)

What do you think of the Gracie Diet where it's all about food combining?  Like you can't eat fruits 3 hours of eating a meal.  You can't eat potatoes in the same meal as rice and a bunch of other stuff.  To me it sounds like crap but according to them, the guys that have been on it there whole lives never had a stomach ache, heart problems and live very long lives.  Your thought...

Here's the diet by the way:
http://www.gracie.com/diet/tips.html


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 10, 2006)

There is no scientific merit behind it. Just some strange ideas they threw together. They are BJJ masters, can't say the same when it comes to diet


----------



## goandykid (Jul 10, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> There is no scientific merit behind it. Just some strange ideas they threw together. They are BJJ masters, can't say the same when it comes to diet



Your moms a BJJ master


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2006)

Stupid and non scientific, they take an idea I have read and talked about when I was in the health food industry and they bastardize  it.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 10, 2006)

> Your moms a BJJ master



=ghey


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 10, 2006)

oh no i have just eaten some yogurt looks like i am going to have to wait 4 hours   and let my body go into a catabolic state before i can eat ANYTHING else


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 10, 2006)

Good.  It would suck bad to have to go on a crappy diet like this to be healthy.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 10, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Your moms a BJJ master



.


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Your mom should have told your dad to pull out.
> 
> Probably shouldn't be saying that in this section


Try to keep this garbage in open chat


*We will be enforcing the following new rules:*

1. This is not a porn site, so please refrain from posting porn pics here.

2. No racist or sexist remarks. 

3. No overly vulgar posts or pics. If you do not posess the judgement to decide what is overly vulgar, then don't post it. 

* 4. NO FLAMING! If there is a disagreement, discuss it like adults, otherwise go somewhere else. *

5. No commercial promotion of any kind on the forum (unless you have received prior consent).

6. No banners and/or links to other bodybuilding/fitness boards or supplement sites in your signatures (unless they link back to IronMagazine).

7. No spamming or recruiting via email or Private Messages.

8. If you are here to promote & advertise your website, company or anything else (without prior consent) please don't as your threads/posts will be deleted.

9. Anyone who owns, works for or is sponsored by a supplement company may put that as their "user title", i.e. XYZ Supps Rep, but no URL's or email addys, and nothing in signatures, to let other members know your affiliation.

Any member that violates a rule will be given one warning via PM, there will be no second warnings, the next action will be a *1-3 day ban.*


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Try to keep this garbage in open chat



I find irony in you enforcing the rules, either way it's good to clean up the other areas, I am at fault


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2006)

The Gracie's probably all have great genetics.


----------



## leg_press (Jul 14, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> What do you think of the Gracie Diet where it's all about food combining?  Like you can't eat fruits 3 hours of eating a meal.  You can't eat potatoes in the same meal as rice and a bunch of other stuff.  To me it sounds like crap but according to them, the guys that have been on it there whole lives never had a stomach ache, heart problems and live very long lives.  Your thought...
> 
> Here's the diet by the way:
> http://www.gracie.com/diet/tips.html




<AITCHOO>

Sorry I have a severe allergy to bullshit.


----------



## goandykid (Jul 14, 2006)

bless you


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 14, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Your moms a BJJ master


----------

